# An American mink



## HavToNo (Mar 25, 2018)

1B4A2705 by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A2698 by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Mar 25, 2018)

Cute Lil' Feller!


----------



## BrentC (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice shots.  Every time I see one they scamper off pretty quickly and never get a shot.


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm envious of the wide variety of wildlife that some of you have access to.


----------



## HavToNo (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 1, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice catch!


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 1, 2018)

Tony744 said:


> Great shots!





smoke665 said:


> Nice catch!



Thank you


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice shots of this cute little thing.


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 1, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Nice shots of this cute little thing.



Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 4, 2018)

They make a nice photograph but we have them in the wild over on my side of the pond now, they are devastating to indigenous wildlife.


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 4, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> They make a nice photograph but we have them in the wild over on my side of the pond now, they are devastating to indigenous wildlife.



I know they're cute but they can take on prey twice their size as well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 4, 2018)

Very nice to see. Well done!


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 5, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nice to see. Well done!



Thank you Dean.


----------



## baturn (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice! I see them from time to time, but they don't hang around for a photo session.


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 5, 2018)

baturn said:


> Nice! I see them from time to time, but they don't hang around for a photo session.



Thanks Brian.


----------

